# Ready to breed female.. Pics?



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So, I'm gonna try Angel and Wolfie again, I think the problem last time was that Angel wasn't full of eggs. My fault.  

So, She is really really fat right now because I've been conditioning them, and she's been in view of Wolfie. (Who BTW, still makes nests and flirts for her) 

So, I'm trying to decided whether to get her fatter, or spawn them soon... Could people please post pics of "Ripe" females, so I can compare them to her? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything works out this time. Hopefully, MrV or Lethbridge will be along soon to help you.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay her is a pic of my blue crowntail female, she is ready to breed!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that stomach is HUGE.lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya it is big but she is hard to breed, she usually drops her eggs before she will breed


----------

